# 300Z brake upgrade



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

My friend is wanting to do the 200ZX brake upgrade to his 240. He has the 5-lug pattern. 1995 model. What year 300ZX brakes does he need to get? This is a direct swap right, no modification needed? What special parts is he going to need to look for? thanks guys!


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

omg two of the same posts within 5 topics, amazing.

this one was 5 topics down, thats beyond searching, thats just not caring.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36572


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

speaking of not caring no one mentioned specific parts other than rotors/calipers. Which i did ask for.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

still z32 brake swaps have been around awhile now and i'm sure that i posted in a couple of threads going over EVERYTHING you would need to know about the brake swap.. i'm not ripping on you or anything but i do believe that you could've searched a lil harder..


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Well when I was searching i was in a hurry because I had to go to work and my time is very limited on the forums... under normal circumstances I would search for hours before asking questions... Regardless people need to take the burs out of their butts and stop pissing and moaning about stuff. in the same amount of keystrokes it takes to complain they can just answer the question


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

the wise sticky knows all


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Sticky? where is this sticky.... i searched for an hour last night trying to find good info... 240sx.org had a nice walk through with pictures, but I could not find a specific write up with all the little bits and pieces Nathan will need when he starts doing his swap... we like to have as much info as possible before we take things apart... the best thing i found was at http://importnut.net/300zxbrakeswap.htm/ That had a nice write up with pics, but none of the odd and ends...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm gonna slap you at our next meet... lol

j/k

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26482 - 6th post

who's 240 is this anyways... come to a meet sometime... there are a few 240 guys around that have done this swap... get with autox240 (i think that's his handle, the kids name is Tim)


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Where was that?!? I've been looking for several days now and couldn't find anythign like that... (never mind... found it... I was only looking in the S14 section. MY BAD!)

hell you just made my day...

As for my friends car, he isn't on the forums. He has less internet time than I do. Every time I plan on tryingt o come to a meet something comes up. Like this past weekend I had to go take care of booking the reception place for my wedding... (I can't wait till THAT is over...)

We were going to take his 240, but like I said...


----------

